# Humminbird Wide Eye portable



## Barben Fischer (11. Mai 2006)

HI

Ich bins nach langer zeit mal wieder

Mein Kumpel hat sich nen Schlauchboot zugelegt und nun habe ich ein Occasion echolot ersteigert. Es handelt sich um ein Humminbird Wide Eye portable, nun waren wir heute draussen und wollten den Felchen nachstellen. Hatten zwar bisse und auch kleine Fänge aber das Gerät funktionierte nicht richtig.

Den Geber haben wir an einer schwimmenden Platte mit Kabelbinder montiert, vorübergehend...

Dann hab ich im Menü versücht einzustellen aber er zeigte nichts an und dann konnte ichs so machen dass er Tiefe sowie die Ausgewählten Menüs unten anzeigte und dort wo wohl der Boden sein sollte ganz einen schwarzen Balken, manchmal waren auch nur verschiede kleine schwarze Punkte zu sehen??

Was muss ich einstellen bzw. hab ich falsch gemacht dass der Echo nicht funktioniert? Oder hab ich nen Defektes Gerät ersteigert?

Danke


----------

